# Pézenas



## Martin GHK (3 mo ago)

We are considering moving to Pézenas from a more rural location and would welcome any feedback on the town in respect of both the ex-pat and French communities. Are there any local forums we could plug into, and how easy have people found it to integrate? We do speak French and are keen to improve it. Also, has anyone had involvement in local societies or perhaps the Moliere festival?


----------



## Poloss (Feb 2, 2017)

There was a recent thread on Pezenas dated 18 September on page 2


----------



## Clic Clac (Aug 15, 2011)

Poloss said:


> There was a recent thread on Pezenas dated 18 September on page 2











Pezenas


We are retired Brit/Americans who are planning to spend 2 years in France. We have lived in Montpellier nearly 30 years ago. Wondering if Pezenas would be good for us. We want to be in a small town with good access to Barcelona and the Rhone Valley where we have family. Any pros and cons...




www.expatforum.com


----------

